# Transfers pictures from Bluetooth cellphone



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I just got a new cellphone, and it has Bluetooth. It's a *Samsung SCH-u410* Camera phone. I was wondering if there was a way, via Bluetooth, to transfer the photos I take with the cellphone on my Macbook Pro?

Anyway to take the pictures from my cellphone and put them on iPhoto via Bluetooth?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello:

Even if your phone has Bluetooth, unfortunately that does not necessarily mean it supports all the different Bluetooth services. It's worth trying though! 

First you'll want to pair your phone with your MBP.

Then on your Mac, go to System Preferences and open the "Bluetooth" preferences pane, click the "Devices" tab, then if you don't see your phone, click "Set Up New Device". Once it is added, click your phone in the list of "Bluetooth Devices", click "Configure" and check that your phone has the following "Device Services" listed:

* OBEX Object Push

* OBEX File Transfer

These Bluetooth Services are required for transferring files to and from your phone. If your phone does not have them then it is likely that your network operator has disabled them, to force you to use 'over-the-air' methods of transferring files, thereby making the operator more money. This practice is all too common with US mobile networks. My Bluetooth phone does not have them.

Good luck!


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

This is what I see when I went to "configure this device"


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hey that's cool! At least you have one of the services! :up:

What happens when you click on the Bluetooth icon in the top-right corner of your screen near the clock, and select "Browse Device"?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Uploaded are two pictures, one of what it says on the computer, the other of what it says on my cellphone.

Also, I tried sending a picture from my computer to my cellphone (using the "send file" in the bluetooth menu near the clock), and my phone wouldn't accept it saying it wasn't a "name card".


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello again:

Well, right away I see one of the big problems - you have Verizon. They've been lambasted for purposely disabling some Bluetooth features on their phones.  That article is a couple of years old, but I've seen elsewhere other mentions of the fact. GRRRR.

Your Samsung has one of the services needed - my guess is that it has OBEX File Transfer as well, but it has been disabled by Verizon. :down:


----------



## Honchy (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey what's up, I have had no problem transferring files (via "browse device") with my Sony Ericsson K790a but I was wondering if I could browse them on iPhoto? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there Honchy -

Yes, you can. Just open iPhoto and click File/Import to Library then browse to your photos. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Honchy (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey Yankee!

Yeah I know how to browse pictures normally on iphoto or with my cellphone cable, but i can't find the cable and i'm browsing via bluetooth (with a list view) and I was wondering if I could browse my cellphone pics via bluetooth with iPhoto

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Honchy -

When you are connected to your Mac via Bluetooth and open iPhoto and click File/Import, do you not see your Sony phone as an option to browse to?


----------



## Honchy (Apr 1, 2006)

Nope, not at all, looked everywhere!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Honchy - what version of OS X are you using?


----------



## Honchy (Apr 1, 2006)

Leopard (10.5.2)


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Have you tried using iSync and your phone?


----------

